# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Platform Update



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys, i installed a game called "Daylight". When i run this game it shows an error: 
"DX11 is required to run the engine. If you are running Windows 7, please see Download Platform Update for Windows 7 from Official Microsoft Download Center for required Windows updates."

When i downloaded the update and run the installation, it showed an error that:
"The update is not applicable to your computer"


Pls HELP!!!


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Hi there,

Please provide more info. Do you have a laptop or desktop computer? Please provide your computer system specs. Providing computer specs definitely helps us troubleshoot the issue more efficiently.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Also, on your OS's installed it says that you are running XP SP3 is that still the case?


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

@wmorri: Thats not the Problem.
@DBCooper: I have a desktop computer. Here are the specs:
Windows 7 Ultimate (32 bit),Pentium Dual Core CPU E5200 @2.50GHz 2.50GHz, 4GB Ram (3.00 Usable), Nvidia GeForce GT620 (2 GB)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Is Windows updated to SP1?


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

I think its not installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Hence the reason the Platform update won't install it's for SP1



Microsoft said:


> The Platform Update for Windows 7 enables improved features and performance on Windows 7* SP1* and Windows Server 2008 R2 SP1.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Is there any way to update to SP1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Run Windows update.

Start> in the search box type _windows update_ hit enter and the update dialog will open.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Thanks


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

I am done updating but its still not SP1.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Keep running the updates until windows update says there are no updates for your computer. Keep in mind some updates reqire you to shut down the pc to install so pay attention to the start menue for the security shield icon. When a round of updates are done click check for updates in windows updates.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

You don't have to download SP1 from Windows Update, just Download Windows 7SP1 stand alone version Download Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Which files to download?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

There are prerequisites(updates that need to be installed before SP1) continue installing the updates through the Windows update process be sure to look for optional updates along the way.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

I have completed the update and there is option of downloading SP1 but when i start its downloading, it finishes really fast and ask to restart. When i restart it start from beginning and asks to restart again when download is complete.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Lets see if the MS MGADIAG tool can shed any light download and save to desktop - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=52012 )
Once saved, run the tool. 
Click on the Continue button, which will produce the report.
To copy the report to your response, click on the Copy button in the tool (ignore any error messages at this point), and then paste (using either r-click/Paste, or Ctrl+V ) into your response.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):

```
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-X92GV-V7DCV-P4K27
Windows Product Key Hash: aU2z1/fnhnLHmhBm699qYZT2E6s=
Windows Product ID: 00426-OEM-8992662-00400
Windows Product ID Type: 2
Windows License Type: OEM SLP
Windows OS version: 6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001
ID: {C4E3C111-DB57-4D4F-A977-C4D68FC884ED}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000000
Build lab: 7600.win7_gdr.130318-1532
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{C4E3C111-DB57-4D4F-A977-C4D68FC884ED}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7600.2.00010100.0.0.001</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-P4K27</PKey><PID>00426-OEM-8992662-00400</PID><PIDType>2</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-1649266565-4157776389-588559448</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Model>Vostro 220s Series</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>Dell Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>1.1.4</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="2" minor="5"/><Date>20090417000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>60B93607018400F8</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Pakistan Standard Time(GMT+05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM><OEMID>DELL  </OEMID><OEMTableID>WN09   </OEMTableID></OEM><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>  

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7600.16385

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, OEM_SLP channel
Activation ID: 7cfd4696-69a9-4af7-af36-ff3d12b6b6c8
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00178-926-600400-02-1033-7600.0000-2732009
Installation ID: 007514962976889491476576350331080206563316677524498943
Processor Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338[/url]
Machine Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339[/url]
Use License URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341[/url]
Product Key Certificate URL: [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340[/url]
Partial Product Key: P4K27
License Status: Licensed
Remaining Windows rearm count: 3
Trusted time: 7/20/2014 3:21:11 PM

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 7:19:2014 22:14
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: NgAAAAIAAgABAAEAAAABAAAABQABAAEAeqhQ8Aj9dxaqf9IawqTGvN5Y0ikCpdxa6LOuhUbK

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes
Windows marker version: 0x20001
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: yes
BIOS Information: 
  ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
  APIC			041709		APIC1908
  FACP			041709		FACP1908
  HPET			041709		OEMHPET 
  MCFG			041709		OEMMCFG 
  OEMB			041709		OEMB1908
  GSCI			041709		GMCHSCI 
  SSDT			DpgPmm		CpuPm
  SLIC			DELL  		WN09
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Nothing stopping SP1 installation showing up there.

Try running the System Update Readiness Tool from MS> Fix Windows corruption errors by using the DISM or System Update Readiness tool


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

This tool requires SP1.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

No it does not.


MS said:


> x86-based (32-bit) versions of Windows 7 SP1 *and Windows 7*


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

What next?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Did it find any problems, have you tried running the sp1 installer since running SURT ?


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

When i try to download the update it gives an error:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*



> Download Windows 7 SP1 stand alone version Download Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932) from Official Microsoft Download Center


 did you try the stand alone version?http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5842


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

There is a fix it you might try Troubleshoot problems with installing updates - Windows Help
and this How to update the Windows Update Agent to the latest version
also this How do I reset Windows Update components?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

What happened when you ran the system update readiness tool?

Try using the System File checking tool, scf /scannow from a elevated command prompt> Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

@spunk.funk: Which file to download there are alot of options?
@Wrench97: System readiness tool worked fine.
@joeten: Thanks but i think standalone version is better.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Click the big RED *Download *button in this link


> Download Windows 7 SP1 stand alone version  Download Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932) from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

I know how to download, i just need to know which file to download? There are alot of options.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

No there is not, all you need to do is hit the download button as SF has pointed out


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

There is only one Big *Red Download* button, that's all you need. Pay no attention to any other downloads on that page.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

When i install it, it asks me to restart. when i restart, i again try to install it but its again asks to restart.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

You try to install again ?


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

I tried but it again said restart.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

You have said this already what you not saying is why you need to keep reinstalling it, I gave you links earlier in the thread to fix it's which you refused to use, perhaps you should reconsider and try them.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Did everything tried windows updater and standalone installer both said to restart, after restart both again said to restart. I also did the fixes joeten suggested but its still not working.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Try running this tool from MS to reset the update components> How do I reset Windows Update components?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Once you install it once, you don't need to Reinstall it again after the restart. You should have it installed. 
Or, are you saying that it is asking your to restart after the restart?


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Watch this video:
2014-07-23_10-50-04 - Video Dailymotion
After restart, it happens again and again.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Hello moeed9daska

having a read through your MGADiag report one thing doesn't match up.

The install date is set to *17/4/2009* Win7 wasn't released until *22/07/2009*.

Is this computer a customer build or a brand bought computer?
Did you buy\build this yourself or did you purchase from someone?

Can you please post the contents of the SFC logs and SURT logs I would like to take a look at them. To do this:

*Export CBS folder*


Click the *Start* button







then click *Computer*.
Double-click on the *C: drive*, under the *Hard Disk Drives* category, and then scroll down to, and double click on the *Windows* folder.
Find and double click on the *Logs* folder.
Right-click on the *CBS *folder, and select *Copy*.
Go back to your *Desktop*, right-click on it, and select *Paste*. You should now see a copy of the CBS folder appear on your Desktop called *CBS*.
Right-click on this new folder, and navigate through *Send to*, and select *Compressed (zipped) folder*.
A new file, also called *CBS *(CBS.zip), but this time with a different icon, will be created.
Attach this to your next post please. 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next please post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

My computer Shut down because of load shedding, but when i started the computer, my computer automatically started to update and it is now SP1. Thank you guys.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Good to hear, but what do you mean by load shedding


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Load shedding aka rolling blackouts happen when the total load is higher then the grid can supply.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Ah, that I have never experienced.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Go The Power has made an interesting comment, check your date and time in bios and windows. One reason for updates failing is improper date and time being set, fixing it would solve future problems before they arise.


----------



## moeed9daska (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Heres the file:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*

Your SFC logs are not showing any file corruptions. Are you still having update issues?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Platform Update*



moeed9daska said:


> My computer Shut down because of load shedding, but when i started the computer, my computer automatically started to update and it is now SP1. Thank you guys.


Looks like it updated.^^^


----------

